# superuser.apk and su download link not bringing file up to download



## Kofe513 (Aug 27, 2012)

Trying to root my Galaxy SII SGH-T989 using the rootzwiki guide but the link to the superuser APK and su is saying that it cant find the files. does someone know where i can get the files now or if they are specific to the model of phone or can you just download any superuser apk and su in general?


----------

